# Indian Dwarf Puffer



## sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone else have any of these? I understand they are the only true freshwater puffer. (unless I have been misinformed)

they get to 1.5" max and seem very easy to please. water levels are easy to maintain and they just love frozen brine shrimp.

And how CUTE are they???? Super cute! adorable little fat fish!

I am loving them. I only got two and put them in a 5 gallon that I moved another fish out of. I am filtering the heck out of it with a couple of whispers.

So far, so good. they are happy and the water is doing fine and I love watching those little fatties swim about! (they like watching me too, but not with that hungry dog look cichlids give)


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

not to hijack your thread but have you seen pygmy corys? I think they are just plain adorable!!! they are sooooooo tiny. OMG I love to watch them scurrying around the bottom in a group. :lol:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

There are several puffers who do fine in freshwater, like the "Figure 8" puffer (Tetraodon biocellatus) among others.

Puffers are cool no matter size!


----------



## sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

ebjdftw said:


> not to hijack your thread but have you seen pygmy corys? I think they are just plain adorable!!! they are sooooooo tiny. OMG I love to watch them scurrying around the bottom in a group. :lol:


I am so gonna check those out! Wonder if my LFS's have any.....

Teeny tiny fish are great!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Puffer fish are always been so cute! But they say that it's rare to see them puffing.


----------



## sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

CoolCichlid said:


> Puffer fish are always been so cute! But they say that it's rare to see them puffing.


True. I hear you have to really get them ticked off. I really don't want to purposely bother my little fishies so I'll just enjoy them all unpuffed. If they ever puff, cool. If not, I still like them. They are sooooo little and cute!


----------



## Camaro95 (Nov 11, 2010)

Pali said:


> There are several puffers who do fine in freshwater, like the "Figure 8" puffer (Tetraodon biocellatus) among others.


NO!!!!! Figure 8 is brackish.
There are many freshwater puffers, a few brackish puffers and a ton of marine puffers.
Check out thepufferforum.com for much, much more information.

For more information on Dwarf Puffers, try dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

CoolCichlid said:


> Puffer fish are always been so cute! But they say that it's rare to see them puffing.


I wish I can remember everything we talked about @ a lfs. But I remember that's its not good for them to puff a lot. Something about toxins build up in there body when they puff up that can kill them.


----------



## Camaro95 (Nov 11, 2010)

LoRyder said:


> I wish I can remember everything we talked about @ a lfs. But I remember that's its not good for them to puff a lot. Something about toxins build up in there body when they puff up that can kill them.


Puffers puff when they are threatened or stressed. Either way in most species puffing causes stress which inherently weakens the fish, making them more susceptible to illness or injury just like most other fish. There are some that will seemingly puff for no reason.


----------



## jameswilliam (Nov 17, 2010)

Prices in India dwarf puffers for a large fresh water. They do not need brackish water, like most puffers. But we do not add salt to their water, a quarter cup of NaCl for ten gallons of water. Add to that a lot of half of our game fish - especially livebearers.


----------



## Camaro95 (Nov 11, 2010)

jameswilliam said:


> Prices in India dwarf puffers for a large fresh water. They do not need brackish water, like most puffers. But we do not add salt to their water, a quarter cup of NaCl for ten gallons of water. Add to that a lot of half of our game fish - especially livebearers.


I don't follow.
And are you saying most puffers are brackish or most puffers don't need brackish?


----------

